# Legal Advice for anyone interested in taking further action



## Catlen (7 Aug 2020)

I have seen a number of comments in the threads asking about pursuing this issue further following the FSPO decision.  Some people have mentioned that they are unhappy about not being put back on a tracker rate, or with the fact that AIB are not providing further compensation.  For anyone who would like to take this further and don't know where to start, I would highly recommend contacting the solicitor I have been using throughout this process.  He has been fantastic.

Niall Kiernan
Lawlor Partners Solicitors
4/5 Arran Square
Arran Quay
Dublin 7
Tel: 01 872 5255
www.lawlorpartners.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2020)

People should hold off contacting any legal advisors for the moment. 

Wait until we see the letter and the Committee will make a recommendation.

While a class action  is not possible under Irish law, people should coordinate their approach.

Brendan


----------



## Rpwallace (12 Aug 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> People should hold off contacting any legal advisors for the moment.
> 
> Wait until we see the letter and the Committee will make a recommendation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brendan - when do you expect to see the letter?


----------



## October2019 (13 Aug 2020)

I think they will be issuing the letters from August 17th


----------



## Rpwallace (13 Aug 2020)

October2019 said:


> I think they will be issuing the letters from August 17th


Ok thanks - interesting times ahead I suspect.


----------

